# FR: avant que + temps (subjonctif présent / passé)



## lefrancophile

Je constate que je n'ai entendu qu'une fois à la télé française lors d'une animation l'utilisation du verbe auxiliaire au subjonctif suivi par le participe passé. A part de ça, les seules fois que je l'entends c'est pendant les téléfilms ou les textes préparés lits à haute voix.

Pour toute autre situation, j'entends l'utilisation du subjonctif au présent pour même les moments du passé. Par exemple

"avant que vous deveniez peintre, vous étiez..." au lieu de
"avant que vous soyez devenu peintre, vous étiez"

Donc, c'est tout simplement une question de faciliter d'utiliser le subjonctif au présent dans ces cas, ou y–a–t–il un sens très précis du subjonctif du passé (et notez bien que ne parle pas du subjonctif de l'imparfait ici)?

Merci infiniment de toutes réponses.


----------



## Silure

Si on veut respecter la concordance des temps, l'emploi du subjonctif passé est requis (soyez devenu) dans la subordonnée, la principale étant au passé.

L'usage se perd dans le langage parlé au profit du présent.


----------



## quinoa

"Dépêche-toi. Il faut qu'on arrive avant qu'ils ne soient partis"


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas une question de concordance des temps mais de la façon dont on considère l'action : terminée ou pas.
Il y a la même différence qu'entre le présent et le passé composé : _ils partent_ vs_ ils sont partis._

Je reprends l'exemple de quinoa :
Il faut qu'on arrive avant qu'ils ne partent. "_Ah, vous voilà ! Ils partent, venez leur dire au revoir !_"
Il faut qu'on arrive avant qu'ils ne soient partis. _"Vous voilà ! Mais c'est trop tard, ils sont partis !"

_La principale peut être à n'importe quel temps, cela ne change rien :_
Il fallait qu'on arrive avant qu'ils ne partent.
Il faudrait qu'on arrive avant qu'ils ne partent.
__Il faudra qu'on arrive avant qu'ils ne partent._
_
Il fallait qu'on arrive avant qu'ils ne soient partis.
Il faudrait qu'on arrive avant qu'ils ne soient partis._
_Il faudra qu'on arrive avant qu'ils ne soient partis._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Itka. En fait, l'emploi du subjonctif passé suggère qu'il s'agit d'une action qui a duré un certain temps et qu'elle est achevée alors que le présent dit seulement que l'action a commencé sans que rien ne soit dit de son achèvement.

Comparer ces deux phrases :
_Avant que nous mangions, nous étions à jeun_. (Dès la première bouchée, on n'est plus à jeun.)
_Avant que nous ayons mangé, nous avions faim._ (C'est seulement à la fin du repas qu'on est rassasié.)


----------



## Silure

Quinoa, je pense que c'est "avant qu'ils ne partent", après tout, tu n'es pas encore arrivé pour constater qu'ils sont partis ou pas.

Je me suis souvent posé la question, croyez-moi. Un seul cas est à retenir, lorsque la principale est au conditionnel: J'aimerais que tu viennes/vinsses.

Dans les autres cas lorsque la principale est à un temps passé de l'indicatif, la subordonnée le sera aussi au subjonctif (imparfait ou plus-que-parfait si fait antérieur).

Je vais prospecter à toutes fins utiles.

Edit: par contre, lorsque la principale est au présent, rien n'empêche l'emploi du subjonctif passé.

Je rappelle l'intervention de Lefrancophile: 





> "avant que vous soyez devenu peintre, vous étiez"


 qui a motivé ma réponse. En gros, nous avons tous raison.


----------



## quinoa

"Qu'ils ne soient partis" reste possible pour accentuer la pression sur l'interlocuteur, et peut-être pour le forcer davantage à presser le pas.


----------



## lidboymk2

"Avant que je suis parti ou avant que je parte j'ai parlé à ma soeur"

I understand that after "avant que" one must use the subjunctive but in the past or in the present. I know I could say avant de partir but I want to understand the correct way with avant que. 
un peu d'aide svp


----------



## Lotuselisa

Avant que je parte,  j'ai parlé à ma soeur... Is the correct way!


----------



## lidboymk2

Merci

I don't have to use the past at all. If you have a minute could you explain when I might use the past
Merci encore


----------



## syaoran

Hello!

Instead of "avant que" I'd use "avant de + verbe à l'infinitif", I find it more convenient:

Avant de partir j'ai parlé à ma soeur.
Avant de dormir j'ai éteint la veilleuse.

When I'm referring to something coming and independent of my action, I use "avant que"

Il faut que je rentre avant que la nuit tombe. (-> subjonctif présent)
Je t'ai interrompu (-> passé composé) avant que tu puisses (-> subjonctif présent) me dire quoique ce soit.
Elle alla (passé simple) chercher son linge sur le fil avant que la pluie ne tombe (subjonctif présent).

In these sentences you don't have to use the past after "avant que".


----------



## somppu

Hey! I kind of understand the subjonctif, when and how it's used etc but there's one thing that is causing me problems. I have noticed sometimes that in a sentence that talks about the past, the subjonctif is in the present tense, not in the past one. Is there a rule to this, or is knowing when to write it this way just a question of habit? 

For example:
_Il est venu avant que je parte -- _Why_ 'je parte'?
_
Could it be also: 
_Il est venu avant que je sois partie
_
Thank you!


----------



## Ithildyn

Well, first, I do believe you could have used the verb "arriver" like in your title.

"Il est arrivé avant que je parte."
"Il est arrivé avant que je sois partie."

Now, I don't really know how to explain, beside saying that while both sentences are correct, you would more likely hear the first one. Probably because it is more dynamic. Ah, wait, let me show you the equivalent in English, if you are more comfortable with that language it might appear more clearly.

In English, they respectively translate as:
"He arrived before I left."
"He arrived before I was gone."

In the first case, we have a construction of "Someone did <action> before <action> happened." In the second, we have a construction of "Someone did <action> before <a state>." In both French and English, I guess it's more natural to place an action (or event) in time respectively to another action(or event) in time instead of a static state (the state of being gone).

The relationship between the Subjonctif Passé *vs* the Subjonctif Présent here is similar to how the Imparfait is a tense that often represents a state or something that was ongoing for a undefined length in the past *vs* the Passé Simple & the Passé Composé who represent punctual actions or events.

Does that make sense?

Disclaimer: Definitely not a grammarian hahah, take everything I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## jann

Ithildyn said:


> In English, they respectively translate as:
> "He arrived before I left."
> "He arrived before I was gone."


 The second one may also be translated with a pluperfect as "He arrived before I had left/departed/gone."


----------



## somppu

Ok thanks for the remark about the title, I had it written in a different manner because I wanted to know if there is a rule that applies in general and not just for this one sentence that I just chose as an example. But yes I see what you're trying to explain about the difference between the state and action, but I still don't really know when to use the present tense and when not. […]


----------



## Maître Capello

See also the following threads:
FR: avant que tu ne me l'expliques
FR: before they took control
avant que + subjonctif présent / passé - forum Français Seulement


----------



## vivelarose

Voici la phrase : Deux mois avant que l'ennemi ____ (envahir) l'île, les autorités ont décidé d'envoyer les enfants sur le continent. 

Je sais que c'est le subjonctif qu'on doit utiliser, mais je suis pas sûre quel temps il faut employer


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

The subjunctive mood is only used in two different tenses nowadays: the Present subjunctive ("envahisse") and the Past subjunctive ("ait envahi"). Both sound fine to me here, but I'd be more likely to use the Present subjunctive.

What would you be more likely to say in English? _Two months before they *invaded *the island _or _Two months before they *had invaded* the island_ ? The latter sounds like hypercorrection to me.


----------



## Maître Capello

Just like Oddmania, I'd use the present subjunctive in this case. The past subjunctive would be also correct from a pure grammatical standpoint but it would make little sense here as it would imply completion of the invasion.


----------

